# any leo developments in the last 12 months?



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've been very busy over the last 12 months and am still short on time for browsing all the forums i used to, can anybody bring me up to speed with any new morphs or combo's? 
whats a SONAR, can you buy BBB's yet and has anyone hatched a darth bell?
cheers in advance for your help


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Never heard of a SONAR, I don't believe a Darth Bell has been hatched either. I think Steve Sykes is going to be releasing some BBBs this year.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah a few things happened JMG emailed me to tell me there was a mistake when shipping to UK customers and your blood hypos are in fact mine :whistling2:

Oh and the Super Aurora which is Super Snow Rainwater Patty Enigma lol.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

There`s also the Hyper Xanthic Raptors - got some `advance screenings` from JMG if you want me to send them to you? Pretty impressive - the `Hyper Xanthic` gene/trait seems to have an effect on the eclipse to turn the eyes candy apple pink, and oddly - regardless of inc` temps - the pattern on them is dark brown, something you`d only normally expect on a T_albino inc` at low temps. High temp males are hatching out yellow and dark brown.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> There`s also the Hyper Xanthic Raptors - got some `advance screenings` from JMG if you want me to send them to you? Pretty impressive - the `Hyper Xanthic` gene/trait seems to have an effect on the eclipse to turn the eyes candy apple pink, and oddly - regardless of inc` temps - the pattern on them is dark brown, something you`d only normally expect on a T_albino inc` at low temps. High temp males are hatching out yellow and dark brown.


Oooh, ooh, ooh, me please *raises hands*


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

funky1 said:


> There`s also the Hyper Xanthic Raptors - got some `advance screenings` from JMG if you want me to send them to you? Pretty impressive - the `Hyper Xanthic` gene/trait seems to have an effect on the eclipse to turn the eyes candy apple pink, and oddly - regardless of inc` temps - the pattern on them is dark brown, something you`d only normally expect on a T_albino inc` at low temps. High temp males are hatching out yellow and dark brown.


wow sounds interesting!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

funky1 said:


> There`s also the Hyper Xanthic Raptors - got some `advance screenings` from JMG if you want me to send them to you? Pretty impressive - the `Hyper Xanthic` gene/trait seems to have an effect on the eclipse to turn the eyes candy apple pink, and oddly - regardless of inc` temps - the pattern on them is dark brown, something you`d only normally expect on a T_albino inc` at low temps. High temp males are hatching out yellow and dark brown.


sounds very interesting, I wonder how the hyper xanthic trait would combine with radar genetics? I'd love to see any info you have about these xanthic raptors
what do people think about these blue bellys from ron tremper, looks like an infection to me


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> sounds very interesting, I wonder how the hyper xanthic trait would combine with radar genetics? I'd love to see any info you have about these xanthic raptors
> what do people think about these blue bellys from ron tremper, looks like an infection to me


If the colour (which it presently doesn't) can keep through to adulthood and deepen I think they will look quite good. However, as it stands they really aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

funky1 said:


> There`s also the Hyper Xanthic Raptors - got some `advance screenings` from JMG if you want me to send them to you? Pretty impressive - the `Hyper Xanthic` gene/trait seems to have an effect on the eclipse to turn the eyes candy apple pink, and oddly - regardless of inc` temps - the pattern on them is dark brown, something you`d only normally expect on a T_albino inc` at low temps. High temp males are hatching out yellow and dark brown.


Go on the Tony, send the pics our way mate : victory: Nice one!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just got permission to share these - but have been told to point out that there aren`t any available, nor will there be this season, and that these are very much just `taster` pics of things to come with them. These pics are from the some of the initial ones JMG managed to produce last season - very promising, but still very much a work under construction - apparently the yellow is being kept very well/vividly into adulthood, actually even getting brighter, the brown markings (regardless of sex) deepen with age, and the apple pink eyes also stay that colour too. 

The Hyper Xanthic trait is a polygenic one - but one that`s acting in an extremely dominanating fashion now. It seems to have the capacity to alter the appearence of most others morphs - regardless of strength of colour ie good Raptors - in a single generation, changing a previously strong LB trait like the Tang of a high grade Raptor, to a vivid yellow. May not blow everyone`s sock`s off - but it`s defo interesting to come across a trait that has the capacity to alter the visual appearence of other morphs so easily, and even the ability to change the `steadfast` T_albino/Eclipse ruby red to a lighter pink.














































Hyper Xanthic Tremper het Eclipse:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice ...

Will be interesting how they fit into the current 'versions' of various morphs over the next few years.
Kind of like a less extreme version of enigma in the way it acts then maybe ??


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

they look stunning, i may look further into the bell version of these, i know someone who has one of jmg's yellow jackets from a couple of generations ago, i'll have get back in touch, 
this is why i try loads of different species of reptile but keep coming back to leo's, there's such a variety of morphs and they keep on turning up, thank goodness for the big us breeders,


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> they look stunning, i may look further into the bell version of these, i know someone who has one of jmg's yellow jackets from a couple of generations ago, i'll have get back in touch,
> this is why i try loads of different species of reptile but keep coming back to leo's, there's such a variety of morphs and they keep on turning up, thank goodness for the big us breeders,


Tlaking about variety, how are your RADAR hets and Bloods coming along?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Did some search re SONAR, it seems its only one person who labels these as SONARs and they are SS RADARS.

The Mack Snow RADAR has also been labelled by one breeder as the Stealth.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Did some search re SONAR, it seems its only one person who labels these as SONARs and they are SS RADARS.
> 
> The Mack Snow RADAR has also been labelled by one breeder as the Stealth.


I see a theme with these names :whistling2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

`The Stealth` (not my pic unfortunately - can`t remember off hand who`s it is, it`s just been my screen saver for a while!!!! :blush


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Did some search re SONAR, it seems its only one person who labels these as SONARs and they are SS RADARS.
> 
> The Mack Snow RADAR has also been labelled by one breeder as the Stealth.


 
I think the Sonar is a S/S Radar Enigma, Ive read somewhere along the way, sounds nice! fingers crossed I get one pop out this year.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> I think the Sonar is a S/S Radar Enigma, Ive read somewhere along the way, sounds nice! fingers crossed I get one pop out this year.


You've got Snow RADARs?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> I think the Sonar is a S/S Radar Enigma, Ive read somewhere along the way, sounds nice! fingers crossed I get one pop out this year.


Mate - just what have I missed?!!!! :gasp:

Did you manage to get what you were after then from Hamm - perhaps a little more though by the sounds of it?! :notworthy:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

funky1 said:


> `The Stealth` (not my pic unfortunately - can`t remember off hand who`s it is, it`s just been my screen saver for a while!!!! :blush
> 
> image


now thats what i'm talking about, that's one stunning gecko
hope mine look as good, maybe even whiter


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

MrMike said:


> You've got Snow RADARs?


 
Soz Mike I got a bit carried away with my pairings!, Im hoping to produce some Snow Radars this year not Sonars!, hopefully Sonars will be next season.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Soz Mike I got a bit carried away with my pairings!, Im hoping to produce some Snow Radars this year not Sonars!, hopefully Sonars will be next season.


Still sounds like you've been keeping secrets! However I'll let you off for some offspring.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

observed a sucessfull mating of bell enigma male to xanthic yellow jacket phaze female, me and my mate are going to share the eggs, one from each clutch each
then we'll see how it reacts with radar genes the next couple of seasons
im imagining a black and yellow pink eyed stunner


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Does any one have any pics of these "yellow jackets"?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

from jmg's site, Yellow Jacket phase hyper xanthic yum yum :no1:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

boywonder said:


> image
> from jmg's site, Yellow Jacket phase hyper xanthic yum yum :no1:


So the yellow jacket is the stripe/boldstripe part?
I cant find anything on them.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

the pattern on the back supposedly looks like a roadworkers hi viz yellow jacket, i guess its like ron tremper and his bandits,


----------

